# USPS, yet another rate hike



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

For all of us that may use USPS to send items via Priority or Parcel Post:

http://www.usps.com/communications/newsroom/2007/pr07_023.htm

oh yeah and stamps are going up again...

ugh......


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If they'd quit sending me all these stupid advertisment postcards with the "Cathy" cartoon character on them they wouldn't have to keep raising the cost!  I sent them an email after the one, stating that in this day and age of the computer, if you don't ALREADY know about their on-line services then you aren't connected to the web.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Rate Hikes? It's a government controlled organization, what would you expect. It's not like they will ever LOWER anything, then they couldn't buy new stuff and hire more people to do the things Americans didn't vote for!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

dont' start me on gas prices


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Bad part is still cheaper than UPS and FEDEX.. and more reliable.. which isn't saying much....lol

Billy


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Billy W said:


> Bad part is still cheaper than UPS and FEDEX.. and more reliable.. which isn't saying much....lol
> 
> Billy


I just pick and choose what I feel like it for the day.

Now, what am I going to do with the 25 stamps I have from Christmas. Goodness, I have to buy 25 "upgrade" stamps to make it the right price. Ha!

I can't believe "Priority" is going up again though. It's bad enough its 4.05, from the 3.85 before.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

It wouldnt be so bad if their tracking did not suck.. Man I hate priority mail... The tracking is useless.. Accepted= you dropped it off.. Delivered= delivered.. wow.. at least with UPS or fed ex when something gets held up or sent somewhere by mistake you know where its at... IE >>> scanned in at dallas HUb at 5:08>> scanned to departure from dallas 6:15... Where USPS would just read.. accepted on JAN3rd..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

once in a blue moon.... ill get an actually tracking from USPS.. where it was scanned at each stop off point.. its actually shocking!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Mits, 25? Last time they hiked the rate I had 51 37 centers left and they had run out of 2 cent stamps so I got 1 centers!!! :lol: Took me a LONG time to use them all. This time my parents and my business are trying to get them used up before it's time to switch, especially since it hasn't been that long ago that I got stamps.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

On a sie note.....for me I think the "forever stamp" is going to work out well.


----------



## JSP51N RACING (Jan 10, 2004)

My mom is a postmaster. She is telling me and dad the new rates and how it is. The postal workers have to go to school to learn it all. Mom saying time to retired. To much stuff to know and do to send a letter.
Johnny


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I tell ya, I much rather pay .41c or .42c to mail a letter than $3.47 a gallon for GASOLINE


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ya'all can KEEP Cali...........


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*sniff* its not THAT bad here.... ;-)


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

man shipping is very pricey i bought an iteam for 5.79 and it was 7.07 to ship it man that stinks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Haha.......I saw an auction started the other day for a Losi starter shaft for .01 and the shipping $5.00. You can buy the shaft at the hobby shop for $5.00 and there AIN'T NO WAY it would cost that to ship it anyway! :lol:


----------



## glgraphix (Mar 14, 2006)

I ship bodies all the time. The boxes it requires are a little big. I always pack everything in "peanuts" and its very lite. But the PO is now measuring the boxes and if it is a little too big, its an extra charge. I was told the main reason for the rate hikes are because people use more Email now instead of Snail mail. I cant imagine why can you????
Kevin


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

hey blame your president the usps who i work for can raise every three years if the want but they dont. This rate increase is to pay for the alleged war in iraq the feds owe the post office 28 billion that they borrowed of us ! its called revene forgone. If you saw the crappy equipment we use untill it cant be repaired any more youd wonder how we survive at .41 we are still the cheapest in the world!


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

USPS is cheapest and fastest in my area. FED EX the best when its GOT to be there on time. I never use UPS if possible, they have a new system where the drivers get a different route every day or two. Since then my buisiness shipping has become a nightmare. Nothing is ever on time.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

People act like "oh i gotta make something on it." me, i dont care one bit, as long as someones happy.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

It's called inflation, prices of EVERYTHING goes up, your wages go up too. Gas is WAYYYYYY more expensive now, how does your package get to where it's going??? Someone's gotta cover the cost of the stinking high gas prices.

USPS is still cheaper and more reliable :thumbsup:


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

1st off, the USPS needed to raise rates.
2nd, the USPS is not governmently funded they only have revenues from postage..ect.
3rd, most of the rate hikes are a result of increased requirements on their pension funds.
4th Yes gas has nearly doubled over the last 3 years and that adds to the expense
5th, Inflation happens,
6th, the post office is not out to make profit, by law they have to break even and 
they do a good job of that. They will pick a rate that will make a few surplus dollars now, and then later lose that surplus as expenses go higher.
7th, rasing the red flag on mail box is a lot cheaper than driving to the P.O.


----------

